# Happy Birthday, America.



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2014)

It's after midnight for those of us in the Eastern Standard Timezone... with that said, Happy Birthday America! Neighborhood shooting off some fireworks, though they'll get crazier later this evening after everyone has slept.

Anyone doing anything special for the 4th of July this year?


----------



## drmike (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sleeping today like usual as the so called humans play with their boom sticks....

Like most holidays in the States, I think I'll partake in some Indian buffet.  While Indians around here might suck behind the helpdesk, they make some fine food.

Holidays haven't done much for me in a long time.   When you are the employer/manager as opposed to the employee, welp, these sort of lost days are just breaks in productivity and cash flow.

I'll probably finish reading a book or two... So I can justify ordering some new ones


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisM (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## texteditor (Jul 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZQwKVspiMA

Don't worry guys, those goosebumps go away eventually


----------



## MannDude (Jul 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guG9cVs3ms4&feature=kp


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHNfvJc99YY


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have to give it to the Brits - they have the best songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIPgJMn8clI

_Some talk of Alexander, and some of Hercules_

_Of Hector and Lysander, and such great names as these_

_But of the world's brave heroes, there's not that can compare_

_to the tow-row-row-row-row British Grenadiers_

I mean seriously, that makes "As the Army Goes Marching Along" look pretty lame.

Heck, even our national anthem sounds better when sung as the 18th century drinking song it came from:

http://www.astrococktail.com/mp3/Anacreon.mp3  

(not pirated: from http://www.astrococktail.com/anacreon.html)

Frankly, I miss the British Empire.  The world was a lot more orderly when they ran everything.  But whatever, we Yanks spanked you.  Frankly, I'd rather celebrate "We Went to the Moon" day or something but whatever...I'm a traditionalist, so party on.



MannDude said:


> Anyone doing anything special for the 4th of July this year?


Unfortunately, I hate the Fourth celebrations because it means:


loud fireworks scaring my dog and making it impossible to sleep before 1am at best.  They "shatter windows and illuminate the Western Hemisphere with a single high altitude burst" type are illegal here (in Oregon) but not in neighboring states so it'll be Tikrit 2014 around here tonight.  (BTW, don't talk to me about any stupid "recession" if people can blow off $100 fireworks all night.)
the park where I walk my dog will be trashed tomorrow with spent fireworks, beer cans, etc.  For weeks he won't be able to run there because of all the chemicals spilled in the lawn irritating his skin, etc.
fires
drunken idiots
I think a better celebration would be for everyone to go to the gun range and spend the evening shooting 200 yard rifle.  

Which is what I'll do tomorrow with my 21-year-old cousin-in-law.  I met him when I got married five years ago and he thinks I'm some kind of man-god-of-war video-game-come-to-life Captain America because I take him shooting with cool guns like they have in the video games.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 4, 2014)

Video of Marines blowing some shit up I thought you all might enjoy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uByra85AFNY


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 4, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Frankly, I miss the British Empire.  The world was a lot more orderly when they ran everything.  But whatever, we Yanks spanked you.  Frankly, I'd rather celebrate "We Went to the Moon" day or something but whatever...I'm a traditionalist, so party on.


Yeah but you guys fucked it up so much we don't even want it back anymore. I'll talk to the Queen about sorting you a passport or something though.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 4, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I have to give it to the Brits - they have the best songs.


I dunno, John Philip Sousa's marches are pretty incredible. And the Battle Hymn of the Republic always gets me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v582kPp43Mg

I do have to give it to the Brits for their Navy ship names, though. We get ships named after people and places while theirs are called things like Avenger, Defiant, Invincible, Vengeance...


----------



## drmike (Jul 5, 2014)

I ended up on the wrong continent dining...  Partook in some Mexican.  Bless their illegal alien asses for being open when nothing else was, save Walmart which I continue to avoid/boycott.

The locals reminded me why I need to get looking and find myself a farm already.  G'damn loud.  Yes, ole Ebenezer hates far more than one holiday. 

Sad thing is, here, the natives behave poorly with fireworks usually for a few more months.


----------

